
DeployButton is the simplest and fastest way to get code on your server - peterkchen
http://deploybutton.com/
======
yakshaving
(I am one of the site's creators)

Thanks for the overwhelming response - making the front page of HackerNews
unexpectedly. DeployButton was our entry to RailsRumble this year, and it's a
solution we created because we wanted something like this for ourselves for
our own startup, Lizi.

Over the next few weeks, we'll be updating a few key issues that have been
raised in these comments, including the ones about security.

We don't immediately accept that enterprises will jump to use DeployButton,
but for a series of smaller consultancies, the security features we will offer
will be more than enough.

Thanks again for the support - Sometimes I wish there was a "Whoops, we're not
ready for HackerNews yet, don't taze me bro" break-the-glass button that puts
us back on after a month's time.

~~~
dstorrs
Hey yakshaving,

I like the idea and you've got an interesting internal page, but your front
page ("What if deploying your code...") is literally unusable on an iPhone and
probably on other mobile platforms -- the button is not visible, nothing is
clickable, and it can't be scrolled or resized. You might want to rethink that
so as to capture the people who are browsing HN / TechCrunch / whatever while
surfing on the bus on the go.

~~~
yakshaving
Thanks a lot - I DID notice that -- For the first time after a friend pointed
out that we were on HackerNews and I was in line waiting to eat a delicious
veggie burrito. We opened the link in horror to notice that our catch splash
page was unusable on mobile.

Sorry about this, a fix for this is coming too! From what I understand, we're
not allowed to check in or "deploy" until the competition (judging) is
complete, but its now on our list.

Thanks so much for your support!

~~~
regularfry
It's not just mobile - I can't do anything with it on my netbook, either.

~~~
yakshaving
Hmm - really, that's odd. What browser/OS and netbook are you using? Any
chance you can send me a screenshot?

contact@deploybutton.com

~~~
regularfry
It's Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04 on an Asus Eee 1005P. I _think_ it's just a
vertical resolution problem - comparing on another screen it looked like the
big red button was just cut off, and without the scroll bar working there was
nothing I could do on the front page.

Checking again, I see that there's a four or five pixel strip of red bottom
center that is actually clickable, but it's not exactly obvious. Screenshot
here: <http://imgur.com/JWcaP>

------
railsjedi
Hey guys, thanks for the feedback. As you may already know, this was built for
the 48hour Rails Rumble hackathon. So it will definitely have quirks and
there's a ton of stuff we had to cut (like collab git access instead of full
oauth which i believe would have solved most security concerns).

Dropbox let us set things up nicely, where we opt for only a single folder
(Apps/DeployButton) and we can only see stuff you place directly inside.

The main appeal of DeployButton for me was to have a service I could easily
connect to Campfire/Hipchat to script out deployments from there. It's not
that deploying is "hard", it's that it's tedious and I believe should always
done as a collaborative experience instead of solo.

More feedback greatly appreciated. Site and workers are already overloaded (we
didnt anticipate an HN post). So apologies in advance.

------
pknight
This looks awesome. My concern though is giving a 3rd party access to my
sites. There's not a lot of info regarding terms, security, data handling etc.

~~~
zoidb
Second that, it looks like maybe a cool gimmick for a personal site or small
project but you are crazy if you would use it for anything important. Not to
say the slick front-end wouldn't be useful, you should release the source
code.

------
mcos
"It's built with simplicity and power in mind -- The simplicity for a non-
technical user to be given the reigns to deploy from a master branch to a
"staging" server… or to a production server after any tests have passed."

I'm sure there's good reasoning behind wanting to give a non-technical user
the rights to deploy code to servers, but I'm afraid I can't seem to conceive
of them right now. Can you elaborate why you would want someone without the
requisite technical skills deploying code?

~~~
wahnfrieden
Copy changes. "Knobs" (configuration parameter changes that affect product-
level behavior, things a product manager could decide about.)

Sure you can abstract copy from your codebase or markup, but that's not
trivial or necessarily a benefit.

~~~
trhtrsh
Why on earth would you put your copy and configuration in your code base, and
not in a CMS (for copy) or a database (for configuration)?

~~~
wahnfrieden
Because that's a lot of extra work and our product manager at our small
startup is competent enough to change e.g. the number of a constant in a
knobs.py without wrecking things.

------
krapp
Great. Now make a big blue button to write the app for me as well, and a green
one to send me all the money.

~~~
yakshaving
Clever. When we create that one, I'll password protect it and make sure it
stays off HackerNews ;-)

------
dhechols
What does this do that running a Jenkins server couldn't do?

~~~
pacifika
make it easy

------
edanm
How is this different from just using Heroku's Command Line Tools, which are
also just a "one command" deploy?

Honest question - I'm wondering what I'm missing.

------
elb0w
I never realized deploying code was so complicated

~~~
jrockway
Releases are easy if you don't stop to think about what could go wrong.

------
mikezupan
I said the same thing last time a company came along that did deployments. Why
would I trust a 3rd party rights to my whole system. Sell the product as
software I can install and I'd think about it, until then I wouldn't even sign
up.

------
SirPalmerston
It looks pretty awesome, but Linode is not listed in the deploy option.

And yeah, security would be an issue for me. I would most likely set up a user
just for DeployButton.

~~~
ghostfish
I'm not sure what you're seeing, but Linode is right under Heroku on the right
side "your web server" list.

~~~
SirPalmerston
Yeah, but when I try to set up a deploy button...

<http://imgur.com/PEACn>

~~~
clone1018
SSH is what you're looking for.

------
obilgic
I was thinking about something like this, but not just for deployment but for
server/service provisioning. Simplified chef-server as a service.

------
plasma
If you use .NET, check out <http://www.octopusdeploy.com> (finally
something..)

------
moe
That has to be the slickest bikeshed I've seen all day...

These kids need mentoring bad. Someone steer them to a _worthwhile_ project
please.

~~~
yakshaving
Thanks, I'm sure you mean that with the best intentions and not to be a troll.
I'd love to hear your ideas to build a useful tool that we could 1) use for
ourselves on our own startup (<http://lizi.ai>) during a Rails competition as
a way to have a quick creative diversion :)

All that aside, I'd love to hear your worthwhile project ideas, Moe!
contact@deploybutton.com

------
davidcelis
This site doesn't work at all in mobile Safari

~~~
yakshaving
Thanks David! We found that out after deploying for the competition
(RailsRumble 2012). We can't quite fix it now, but it should be changed after
the judging.

I appreciate the support and heads up!

~~~
tnorthcutt
There's at least a bit of irony that you can't deploy a fix right now.

------
drewjoh
Very cool site! I think aTech Media's DeployHQ.com has been doing something
similar. :) Does this differ in any way?

------
flyinglizard
I don't usually deploy but when I do, I appreciate original website design.
You got an upvote.

~~~
yakshaving
Thanks for the props, Flyinglizard!

------
hakanw
This would be a nice and simple way to get ahold of people's login
credentials. Oh wait.

------
xd
What's wrong with `git pull`, `svn update` etc?

~~~
BostX
+1. This button looks like a too much pimp to be useful. And let's coin that
term: TMPTBU!

------
jenskanis
How can I choose a custom port for SFTP/SSH?

------
SeoxyS
No mobile site.

------
rorrr
Deploying code is trivial.

What about databases?

What about multiple code/DB versions and rollbacks?

What about rolling out to one data center and directing 1% of the traffic
there?

What about fast P2P deployments?

~~~
railsjedi
Luckily great tools have been built for this. We use Opscode Chef and it's
life changing. After an admittedly painful learning hump, we're able to
completely power our sysadmin via code.

DeployButton is just the trigger button, not the missile :)

~~~
mattmanser
There's a market for the missile, not the button.

~~~
dmorgan
People also sell buttons.

~~~
d0ugal
Link? I'm all out of buttons.

------
drivebyacct2
All of this and all of what rorrr mentioned should be a primary thought. I
always hope people say, "duh, that's obvious" but I've worked too many places
where ramp up on a project is a hodge podge of copy pasted scripts, years-old
info on a wiki and "good luck, take a few weeks to get setup".

At the very least, all of my projects can be developed on in a live testing
environment after one step after check out and it works everywhere the
toolchain works. It lowers barrier of entry for developers and for users that
want or need to build from source.

------
andrew_wc_brown
Nice job. Great graphics. Check out my team's app.

<http://the-glimmer-twins.r12.railsrumble.com/>

~~~
duiker101
While this is a kind of spammish comment I tried it. My name appears in the
list with other 2, I clicked play but nothing happened.

